# Looking into Slot Cars WHAT DO I NEED TO KNOW>>



## Factory Works (Oct 26, 2008)

Looking into getting a slot car with no experience other that just testing one out. WHat do most tracks run and What do I need to know on Chassie and Tires setup. What do i need to know about motors and tuning tips..

Thanks

Gregory..
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

There are slot cars for every taste, so you are entering a wide open world.

Are you interested in racing at some local tracks, or are you thinking you are going to be more of a home track hobbyist? That might help to narrow the focus.

Also, which scale are you interested in at this point?

Have fun and good luck. :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*just a few things...*

Gregory,

Well you are at the right place. 

Can just tell you what I did...you may choose different which, is fine.

I purchased a couple larger Tomy tracks as they have many curve sizes. You can make a 4 lane track by putting a 15" curve inside a 18" curve or putting a 12" curve inside of a 15" curve...etc...

TOMY makes a new power pack track that lets you run 2 power packs for 2 lanes. This gives you equal power to each lane and no Power Surges like you get from a single power pack when the other person lets up on their controller.

Keep your rails clean with the use of a track eraser, wrap some masking tape around a stick with the sticky side up to rub your tires on and keep them clean now and then. I use the blue train track liquid track cleaner stuff to wipe my track down once in a while for better traction.

Bob...welcome to the fun...zilla


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What city in Indiana, Gregory? There's a lot of slot activity in that state. If you're near Fremont, checkout A&M Raceway. They have a thread in the 'Races & Events' section with their address and phone number.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Ditto with everything 'doba and Bob have said. You are definitely in the right place. I only started in the hobby Summer '07 and joined Hobbytalk at that time. I have learned so much from the likes of 'doba, Bob and many more enthusiasts throughout the country by virtue of hanging around here. 

Be sure to use the Forum Search feature. You will find discussions on most any slot car topic you can think of. Another good source for information is www.hoslotcarracing.com And by reading through the posts here, you will become acquainted with many other sites that are chock full of information related to the hobby. 

I started last year with a Tomy AFX Super International set and went from there. I found it to be a good starting point because it was an inexpesive way to acquire a decent amount of hardware, and it gave me the opportunity to gauge my interest in the hobby before committing to the larger investment of building a track table and so forth. 

I hope this helps. Welcome to the hobby and hope you enjoy it as much as I do. :hat:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Best bet is to have a good look at current threads and postings and then scan the archives for things that interest you. Most everything has been covered in some fashion or another....some things have been beaten to death LOL! Anything new will be in the current history.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If your in Nortwest Indiana we have alot of racing goin on!


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

If you want an HO set-Tomy with the Super G-plus cars is
the only way to go.
If you want 1/32 -the Scalextric Sport is the best bet.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Anyway, whichever way you decide to go, you need to keep us in the loop with pix and updates on your adventure. Welcome to the world of slots and enjoy. And if you ever need any help, this is the place to come. So many helpful members online here that aren't afraid to help out! Enjoy. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

That it can be addictive….....:roll:

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Your credit limit !


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Welcome Aboard*

Hi, i also want to welcome you to the world of slot cars, its a blast and i am also learning alot from everyone on hobby talk, everyone here is real helpful and friendly, if you have any other questions please ask one of us, we would be glad to help, good luck Shon Bates from Lake Elsinore, CA.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

> Looking into Slot Cars WHAT DO I NEED TO KNOW


Stay away from the boards.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Stay away from sour grapes.


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

You need to know, or realize that you get out, what you put in. Actually your lucky if you get out half of what you put in. If you do your research and development, listen to the top guys (Keep aware not everyone is interested in teaching you how to beat them), you should do all right. If you go to the track 2 nights to practice, spend one night "Bench" racing, or tearing down and cleaning up some cars. T-Jets, got to keep them clean. Also realize that no matter how fast you are, there is someone faster..., quicker, better in the turns... Don't give up on it cause you didn't win your first race, work on your cars, work on our driving skills, and have fun. Get better.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

If you wanna go fast, BSRT G3 H.O. cars in any format is all you need.
No modifications or tuning necessary to really rock and roll.

*BSRT* http://scaleauto.com/

__________________


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

If you really find you love this then the best thing is to have a sence of humor.This is supposed to be fun.Come on the chat room on wednesday night,around 9 or 10.We will take turns breaking your chops.Just stay away from Bill Hall,Bumper,Bob Zilla,coach,doba, split ,wheelz,win43,hilltop raceway,slotcarman,joez, and most anyone else and you'll be fine. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have a local club to race in? A state series? Or do you
just want a track in your basement to have fun on?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> If you really find you love this then the best thing is to have a sence of humor.This is supposed to be fun.Come on the chat room on wednesday night,around 9 or 10.We will take turns breaking your chops.Just stay away from Bill Hall,Bumper,Bob Zilla,coach,doba, split ,wheelz,win43,hilltop raceway,slotcarman,joez, and most anyone else and you'll be fine. Thanks Tom Stumpf


Or in other words, talk to Tom!! LOL!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> If you really find you love this then the best thing is to have a sence of humor.This is supposed to be fun.Come on the chat room on wednesday night,around 9 or 10.We will take turns breaking your chops.Just stay away from Bill Hall,Bumper,Bob Zilla,coach,doba, split ,wheelz,win43,hilltop raceway,slotcarman,joez, and most anyone else and you'll be fine. Thanks Tom Stumpf


 Yeah watch all of those guys,but me an Tom are ok ! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I dont know if you have 2 or more racers, but the a/fx super international set is a no brainer to start with at around 140.00 you get a nice se;ection of track 4 fast cars. Best thing in my opinion is try a few different layouts, find one you are pretty happy with, and mount it to a table. it beats sitting on a floor or set it up tear it apart. Also if you mount it you will be able to go thru the joints and fix them up to get a smoother ride around the couse. Dont forget to put up a rail or boarders around the table so when they fly off they dont get broken. there are a lot of tips on this board. everyone here is friendly and helpfull from what I have seen. Good luck with your new hobby, remember itd not toys, its a hobby, the more you play around the more involved you will become.


----------

